# cluster configuration



## isantoshchiniwar (Aug 24, 2009)

hello, 

        i have three desktop and one laptop, three desktop will be loaded with freeBSD which are called nodes, laptop which is acting as master commanding this three client. this laptop can be other os/same os. i want above configuration to be set up. can any body help me out to design this in step wise. .. 
           **i have no interested in links to refer... 

    appreciate for earliest reply .. 

                                                  thank  you ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 24, 2009)

Don 't post questions in the HowTo/FAQ forum:
Posting in Howtos & FAQs


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 25, 2009)

From what I read, DragonflyBSD has better clustering support.  Though you may want to ask yourself what you intend to do with it.


----------

